# Welche Spannung liegt am Power-LED-Anschluss am Mainboard an?



## GR-Thunderstorm (5. Mai 2012)

Hat hier jemand schonmal mit einem Voltmeter die Ausgangsspannung am Gehäuse-LED-Anschluss auf dem Mainboard gemessen und kann mir sagen, wie groß dieser Wert ist? Ist das bei jedem Mainboard gleich oder gibt es große Unterschiede? Denn theoretisch muss es ja eine Spannung sein, die jede normale LED verträgt, also nicht viel mehr als 2V, oder liege ich da falsch?


----------



## coroc (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie viel Volt liegen am Power-LED-Anschluss am Mainboard an?*

Ich hab mal versucht ne mit 9V zu betreiben. Das hat gestunken
Mein Pysiklehrer hat gesagt, das die max. 3.5V vertragen


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie viel Volt liegen am Power-LED-Anschluss am Mainboard an?*



coroc schrieb:


> Ich hab mal versucht ne mit 9V zu betreiben. Das hat gestunken
> Mein Pysiklehrer hat gesagt, das die max. 3.5V vertragen


 
Ja, wenn ich jedoch in die Datenblätter der LEDs im Conrad-Shop schaue, steht da meist 2 bis 2,25 V.
Haben Gehäuse-LEDs eigentlich noch irgendeinen Vorwiederstand?


----------



## coroc (5. Mai 2012)

Würde sagen nein, oder die sind fest aufm MoBo verlötet, hab bei 3 versch. Gehäuse und hab immer keinen Widerstand gefunden.


----------



## skyscraper (5. Mai 2012)

coroc schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab mal versucht ne mit 9V zu betreiben. Das hat gestunken
> Mein Pysiklehrer hat gesagt, das die max. 3.5V vertragen



Die LED.  das war bei mir. Allerdings hat eine andere das mitgemacht. Sie war halt orange, statt grün.  Mit einem Widerstand von 150-1000 Ohm geht sie gut. 

Leider beantwortet das deine Frage nur indirekt bis nicht.


----------



## Pikus (5. Mai 2012)

Hier gibts die Antwort:
Power LED and HDD Light Voltage..with Answer

Die Spannung ist 3,3V, was mir auch als Sinnvoll erscheint da man die 3,3V direkt am Netzteil abgreifen kann  ohne einen Wiederstand einzubauen zu müssen.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (5. Mai 2012)

Davins Theorie schrieb:


> Hier gibts die Antwort:
> Power LED and HDD Light Voltage..with Answer
> 
> Die Spannung ist 3,3V, was mir auch als Sinnvoll erscheint da man die 3,3V direkt am Netzteil abgreifen kann  ohne einen Wiederstand einzubauen zu müssen.


 
Perfekt, danke!


----------

